# Exaggerated Excitement?



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

Watching some hunting/fishing shows and they're starting to wear on me ...

I think it's the exaggerated excitement: heavy breathing, jumpin up and down, high 5's, hugs etc that's gettin to me, just don't get it, never happened to me, just hunt/harvest, clean, store or eat, not really a big deal ... :shrug:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I have to admit some kills and catches I get very excited just wish sometimes there is someone there to share it with.

big rockpile


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I would say it's more of shock and awe for me, that something I tried worked, and wanting to share the experience with someone, but the exaggerated excitement thingy :shrug:


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I agree 100%. It makes us all look bad.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

its tv, they feel as if they NEED to that to get better ratings or more viewers.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Wouldn't you get excited if you got to be on TV and shoot a 12 or more big buck that was farm raised and taught where to eat? I have friends that sell breed stock to some of the big game hunt farms out west. Never seen a hunting show filmed here in WV mountains.Most of the places here you can't get to with a 4 wheeler. Sam


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Another way to look at it - if'n I had paid a couple of grand to get a (guided) shot off at a "prize" animal and then actually shot one.......
Well then Yaa Hoo, Yippee, Hi-five, and all them other antics - be it on TV or not! 
But then again; most all these hunting (and fishing) shows are nothing more than info-mercials for lodges, guides, restricted hunting (fishing) areas, and heavily endorsed products. So ya think they are just gonna do like any "normal" hunter would do? Not on your life - just gotta reinforce the "success of the hunt" with the hugs, hi-fives, pats on the back, etc.......


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

First wild turkey I took with a bow, I was excited.
First deer I took with a bow and arrow I made myself, I was excited.
First Deer, I was excited.

When one of my kids catch a fish, I am excited (mainly because they are  )

Other than that, harvesting food is just a matter of course.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

I have to agree, one show on Outdoor channel took almost 3 minutes to run thru the sponsors before the show even started, then during the show, there were more close-ups done on products folks were wearing or using...


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, being excited doesn't necessarily mean that you have to act like a Yahoo. I've killed 2 true trophy class bucks. You can bet that each time my heart was in my throat. You can also bet that I didn't do the "end zone dance" either time.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

There is an oft used quote hereabouts by the late Paul Brown of Cleveland and Cincinnati fame. It was used when new players acted the fool in the endzone after a touchdown or other score, simple and to the point ....."act like you been there before". 

Seems like that should cross over into other areas of life.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

A brother-in-law and I use to hunt together down around his area. The night before opening morning of gun season we would stay up watching deer hunting movies that would get us so excited that we couldn't sleep all night long. The next night we would be so sleepy we couldn't stay awake to watch anymore hunting videos.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Oldcountryboy that sounds like some of our deer camps of old, lol. Those old 3M deer videos that featured Jerry Chiapetta, Curt Gowdy, The texan with the big hat, Wooters? John maybe? Bitter Cold Bucks with Noel Feather the last few years of the old camps and the first commercialy made ones that were on Beta and VHS. By the third day we couldnt stay awake till dark in the afternoons if the sun was on us, lol. Ive woke up as deer walked by in the dry leaves(and actually tagged a few too), Ive had them snort at me from a couple of feet(that'll get your blood pumping). Kinda miss those days now, alot of the old timers are gone now too. Deer hunting was simplier back then.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back about 50 years ago my dad let one of his friends from work come hunt deer on our farm. The friend brought a friend to hunt with him. Along about the 3d day of the season they came and told my dad that the friend (bennie) had got a deer way back could dad go back with the tractor and bucket and get it. Dad told me to go get it for him.
I got back there and found piles of brass on the ground near the deer. Seems bennie had got buck fever and empted the rifle ont once but twice before that deer fell down dead (probably from laughing so har.).
Turns out Bennie was that way as he did simular stuff several times over the years dad let them hunt the farm.

I suppose some people just can't control their excitement. Don't know about all those outdoor show people but I suppose most are fakes which is supposed to fire the viewer up to buy the products they use and go hunting. May even work on the younger bunch. 
Seems about every oine I know who hunts under the age of 30 has to have all the lattest and greatest even to buying AR styles of rifles.

Just think of this fellow who has a deer blind beside a logging road in a 20 acre woods. He has a New mapping GPS, Night vision scope, on a AR style rifle chambered in 260 and a knife at least 10 inches long with a sereated edge Dressed in real tree camo but has sno camo in his bag incase it snows tomorrow.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well I personaly know several Prohunters and was offers a Job doing a show but pased on it because of health problems. It was taking young folks out teaching them Sponsor was furnishing us with everything.

Ok even though I was doing the hunting if there was a kill and I didn't show excitment after a short time I would be looking for another Job.

Some of these people are away from their families the bulk of the year they hunt and fish it all kinds of weather they have to produce and provide entertainment it is their Job.

big rockpile


----------



## Sully (Feb 29, 2008)

I have wondered the same thing. There's one guy that looks like he's losing control of basic bodily functions. Eyes bug out and stuff comes out of his nose. Clean off the camera lens again, he shot another big buck !

The thing that chaps me is they run up and grab the antlers. Hold the antlers, show off the antlers... Hey Cooter, there's a bunch of high quality MEAT lying there with those antlers. Not even interested in that.

Uncle Ted Nugent gets as worked up as anyone, but he's talking about the backstraps, not the antlers.

Now this is just me, but I have killed my share of deer and have always felt a powerful sense of sadness looking down at the life I just took.
It takes a moment to pass and then I realize I have an animal to process.

I like the European jeager way of honoring the fallen animal. You never step over the body of the beast, and they put a sprig of evergreen in the mouth, symbolic of an offered last meal.

I didn't kill many bucks, usually put in for doe tags. No recipe for antler stew, and I have a coat hanger.

To each their own, huh ?


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

yup sully, I heard one person on a show state ".... you can't eat the antlers...." which I thought was very appropriate ... given he just dropped what looked like a record management buck ...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

It could be worse. They could act like the guys on Professional Wrestling. I have to admit that a smile, a handshake or a slap on the back goes along with a deer, a nice fish or an impossible shot at a bird. High fives, deep hugs. or swapping spit is out of the question.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not just you Sully, I get that same feeling even after all these years of deer hunting. Usally take a minute to give thanks to the great spirit for providing the animal for our meat supply.


 Al


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Jumping up and down screaming isn't my style either...I'm more of a quiet, take a moment to thank God, and appreciate the beauty of the animal I just downed, kind of guy.


----------

